# Are your a ritualistic cyclic listener of Classiical, me it depend on occasion?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Deprofundis change became, discipline , use temperance and dialogue to solve problems & dispute, is against substance abuse , but still is ain't against substance legal recreatonary not so often f, this mean onnce on week end one day .or sunday casual whit friend(s).

I confessed i admit , god be my witness and you all i purchase a real Absinthe Bottle it came whit a spoon, i bought sugar cubes and fresh spring water,, had to done it, why this box-set A secret labyrinth and The Unknow Lover Solage & Machaut CD (gothic voice comming my way via post), i could ain't resit, but marie jeane no way it's over for me, beside strong alcohol , beer, ciggiies, coffee,, tea, tisane i dont use illicit harmful substance end of the story i seen life destroy.

But i really wanted to experiment whit legal high Absinthium this box-set comming my way and the other afored cd, and i love my LP player usb, you dont understand the utter joy, but as i said im cyclic, sometime buzzing over alcohol under control, cofee i drink a lot , tisane is sweet.

Are you ritual or cyclic, thus said thus meaning, you like to take a gllasse when you purchased or received a new album if adult...Especialy absinthium and Chartreuse from France.These darn french and there fancy liquors , i hate them all :lol: (im satyrical), anyway el postino did not deliver exiting Lp or cd this will come next week i hope or the next week of another week or a freaking month, but it will arrived, in the end.

I would like to says take care distinguished kind folks of talk cllassical i send you my greetings and respect as a gentelmen whit all modesty.. salute everyone

p.s drink whit moderation or casual gllass whit friend :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

These days I don't have time for rituals. I have to squeeze moments of pleasure into the spaces as they come open. I guess that's not bad; otherwise I would overindulge and be of no use to anyone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The MP3 player has made it so I can indulge in tons of music. I love to bore into one work and repeatedly listen to it and various performances of it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I do like to have a coffee or tea while I'm listening to music. Its not exactly a ritual, but nice to savour these moments. I usually put jazz on in while having dinner, and if its some special ocassion like to add beer or wine.


----------

